# Hive Alive



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I have not tried HiveAlive, but here is the manufacturer's site:

http://www.advancescience.com/science/data-to-support-hivealive
My opinion is that as they are using thymol studies to support the value of HiveAlive, either it is pretty much thymol in a branded bottle, or else the studies simply don't apply to HiveAlive. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Rader you petty much summed up my thoughts. Been to thier site and looked around the web. Not much to be said other than that.


----------



## HiveAlive (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi Rader and Beehonest,

My name is Linda and I am R&D Officer with Advance Science (the company who makes HiveAlive). I just joined this forum and came across this thread. Please note, we have since updated our website so I would encourage you to check it out again. http://www.advancescience.com/hive-alive/scientific-data-validating-hivealive. As far as I am aware, HiveAlive is the only product on the market to show significant long-term benefits. Recent independent field-trials carried out show a 89% increase in colony population with continued use. Thymol is one of the ingredients in this product but we also include a blend of MacroAlgae among other ingredients. Tests carried out have shown that addition of MacroAlgae boosts the effectiveness of this product. See http://www.advancescience.com/images/Scientific_Data/Costa et al. 2012 Italian Trials.pdf for more information. 

Hope this answers some of your questions and if you would like any more information, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Linda


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

HiveAlive said:


> Recent independent field-trials carried out show a 89% increase in colony population with continued use.


Do those tests include a control group that was not given HiveAlive, and what percentage increase did that control group have?


----------



## HiveAlive (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi Rader,

Yes there was a control group. Control group was fed the same amount of sugar syrup as the HiveAlive group. The difference being that the HiveAlive group had 2.5ml HiveAlive added per litre syrup whereas the control group did not. Percentage increase was calculated relative 
to the control. For example at the end of the trial the estimated colony population for the control group was 7,763 and the HiveAlive group was 
14,674. This is a 89.79% increase compared to control.
See graph here for figures 
http://www.advancescience.com/images/Graphs/graph2014-final2.png

Let me know if you have any more questions.

Linda


----------



## ositolud (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a couple of questions about this product. First, I found the synopsies of the thymol studies intriguing but have no way of actually comparing them to your product. I cannot access the peer reviewed papers nor can I actually find nominal concentrations of thymol in your prouduct (I understand it is proprietary but that does me no good for determining true efficacy). Second, while the macroalgae studies sound promising, have you done studies comparing them to basic pond water? It is fairly common beekeeping lore that bees love the smelliest body of water they can find. In urban areas this may mean a swimming pool, but in truly rural setting this will inevitably lead them to very green ponds, slow streams, etc. Was this fact a factor in the initial inquiries? Have any studies been conducted that might lead you to believe this is the reason foraging bees are drawn to these fetid bodies of water? What does this macroalgae provide the bees that must be lacking in their typical diet? 
Thank you in advance for you response.


----------



## Mcox24 (Feb 23, 2016)

You can ask all the questions you want and be skeptical but you won't know until you try it for yourself. I know it works for me, started bee keeping in 2015 with two hive's and two nucs and was looking for a way to help the bees. Came across hive alive, bought the 100ml bottle and used it in both hive's until it was gone. Well the one hive swarmed but the other hive got stronger. Harvested 17 full frames of honey (4 gal.) In September off the strong hive. Everyone in the club was amazed I harvested that much honey the first year. Both hive's are doing good now (made it through winter, wheew) saw them bringing in pollen Sunday 21 February, don't know where there getting it. Setting up two more hive's this year and ordered the 500ml bottle, yes, a little pricey but if it makes the bees healthy and gets me more honey it's worth it.

Mike


----------



## HiveAlive (Jul 10, 2014)

FYI: new website
A new website has been launched for Hive Alive so if you are looking for all the up to date information on the published research carried out on Hive Alive, reviews, ingredients, instructions etc. you can take a look at the website www.HiveAliveBees.com

If you have any questions you can contact the Hive Alive team on the contact page of the website, through the Facebook page (www.facebook.com/AdvanceScienceLtd) or by email [email protected]


----------



## Deens Bees (Feb 11, 2021)

ositolud said:


> I have a couple of questions about this product. First, I found the synopsies of the thymol studies intriguing but have no way of actually comparing them to your product. I cannot access the peer reviewed papers nor can I actually find nominal concentrations of thymol in your prouduct (I understand it is proprietary but that does me no good for determining true efficacy). Second, while the macroalgae studies sound promising, have you done studies comparing them to basic pond water? It is fairly common beekeeping lore that bees love the smelliest body of water they can find. In urban areas this may mean a swimming pool, but in truly rural setting this will inevitably lead them to very green ponds, slow streams, etc. Was this fact a factor in the initial inquiries? Have any studies been conducted that might lead you to believe this is the reason foraging bees are drawn to these fetid bodies of water? What does this macroalgae provide the bees that must be lacking in their typical diet?
> Thank you in advance for you response.


I wondered the same about not only pond water but the moss (non scientific term for the floating algae) around the edges. I dug a small ornamental pond for my wife in front of the house a few years ago. I don't run a fountain in it so it gets all the same growth as a farm pond. My bees ignore it until the green floating scum starts forming at which point the almost fight for position on this stuff. I've used Hive Alive but not long term due to the price but after reading about the seaweed extract, it made me think about how wild my bees go for that pond scum.


----------



## rdimanin (Jan 17, 2020)

Been using Hive Alive for 3 years now & wouldn't put any sugar syrup on without it!!! Maybe its a coincidence but the first year i used Hive Alive, all of my colonies made it thru the winter. With Hive Alive, I haven't seen any nosema at all and my bees are healthy. It's expensive but worth the price, IMO.


----------

